# Homesteader Patriot Trailers



## Super-X (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone own or ever hear anything about these trailers?

I am looking at a 6x14 V'nose Homesteader in the Patriot model and it is priced well but would like some feedbak before I make a decision on it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My suggestion when buying a trailer is. If you have to use priced right, cheap, deal, or sale. Then it probably isnt something you wanna buy. I would seriously consider paying a little extra. For instance Pace or Haulmark in my opinion are really the only option I would consider for a trailer.

Whether it is size, suspension, bearings, wood used on the inside, paint job, metal, or just screws stick out everywhere. Pay for a PACE or a Haulmark and get something with a little better quality or you will never be happy.


----------



## Super-X (Jul 2, 2009)

Believe it or not I just found a Haulmark with the same size and features for $100 less.

Thanks for the advice....I will defiently be more confident with the better brand name.


----------

